# Copper fouled barrels



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?p ... g-_-643582

Sweets Bore Cleaner. THIS STUFF CUTS COPPER. It's a little nasty to breath but it works. I had two Ruger M77 .280s that my brother needed worked up. As usual the barrels were copper fouled.

Now that the rifles are clean. I'll get them in for some stock work (glass bedding and floating) as well as some trigger work. Once that's done I'll work up a couple loads for those guns and he'll have some tack driving rifles.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Try WipeOut foam... I am blown away with the amount of crap that came out of "clean" barrels. It also shrunk my groups by 1/4 inch.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use both products, when I have a lot of time I prefer WipeOut, when I need it done quick I use Sweets or CR10. Both cut copper exceptionally well but I like the WipeOut because you can leave it in for a long time without worrying about barrel damage.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

you guys don't like hoppy's?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I switched to Butch's Bore Shine, used to use gunslick foam, but foam cleaners are a little to messy, especially if you dotn make good contact with the bore indide teh action.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

jk3hunter said:


> you guys don't like hoppy's?


Hoppes is great, but it don't work on copper fouling. When I do a thorough cleaning I run a few patches of Hoppes to cut the powder fouling, then hit it with Sweets 7.62, when I'm satisfied that the copper is out I hit it with a couple of patches of Hoppes again cause I like the smell. Dry it out with patches and lube it with TSi 301 lube.

I only do this occasionally, no set schedule, when I notice the accuracy start to drop off I'll hit the copper fouling.

I'm anal about reloading, not so much when it comes to cleaning. 8)

huntin1


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoppes Bench Rest #9 is a copper removing solvent and works great.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

hunt61 said:


> Hoppes Bench Rest #9 is a copper removing solvent and works great.


But not as well as Sweets or CleanBore.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> hunt61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoppes Bench Rest #9 is a copper removing solvent and works great.
> ...


 I agree. Hoppes Bench rest #9 really doesn't do it. Neither does shooters choice. Actually I have tried three different bore cleaners and the are poor too. Sweets and CR10 are about the same. Don't let them set in your bore though. They are tough on steel if the steel is subjected to it for a long time.

I bought some Montana extreme the other day. I am normally disappointed with most of the cleaners. I got careless and rather than wave the smell towards my nose I stuck it over the bottle and took a whiff. Yikes, it felt like someone had shoved a handful of needles up my nose and poured my lungs full of battery acid. That was one of the dumbest for me this summer. Anyway, I used some foam bore cleaner after Hoppes Bench Rest and sure enough more copper come out. However, sweets after the foam gets even more copper out, and when you think your totally clean try some Montana extreme.

It's hard to tell when all the copper is gone. A bore light does little good. What I do is push a Qtip down the bore then shine light on it. You will get to see about three inches of the end better than with any bore light. Simply standing under a light and pushing a Qtip in will show you an inch of the bore better than a light. Try it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol i did the same thing with Butchs, took a big nosefull, like pouring amonia down my pipes. :withstupid:


----------



## ShakeyJake (Dec 12, 2008)

Predator Masters had an interesting article on this.

Sweets: http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... 706&page=1

Wipe-Out Foam: http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... 061&page=1


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not adverse to trying new or different products but I've always been satisfied with Shooter's Choice.
Besides, there was an in print rumor in the late 80's that Venco was changing the formula with a predicted negative effect.
True or not, I stocked up with two 16 oz bottles and as a result, unless I start cleaning my bores and ears more often, or start 
shooting more, I still have a 20 yr supply.
If age has hurt it's effectiveness,,,haven't noticed.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've used all of the products that you guys have mentioned so far. Of them all the one that stuck on my the longest was the Montana Xtreme 50BMG, that stuff could take the stink off a skunk, and it did very well on cleaning the barrel. The foam stuff is a bit messy for me to mess with, but seemed to work decent.

The most recent product that i'm on is Pro Shot - Copper Solvent IV. The think i like about it is the wife doesn't kill me for stinking up the house. The product doesn't smell like ammonia but is much more pleasant. It does a pretty good job too.

One thing that i've always done after i've got done using these products is to run a couple of wet patches down the tube with a rubbing alcohol. What this does is neutralizes the copper solvent. Then i run a couple of dry patches through, then a wet patch of Ballistol (oil), then a single dry patch to take off any excess. Then go shoot.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> . The think i like about it is the wife doesn't kill me for stinking up the house.


Hey I have to try that stuff.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it works well. I know several guys that do f-class and tactical comps that are using the stuff, that's how i found out about it.

xdeano


----------



## Leonten (Oct 10, 2011)

For me shooting time at the range includes rifle cleaning time. Once I get home the cleaning process begins and I set aside that time too. By that I mean, if I have something to do at 6 O'clock I will leave the range early so by 6 I'm done cleaning the guns. I usually take 3-4 guns to the range. I once took 4 (all shooting Barnes bullets) to the range, then I started an experiment. I cleaned each rifle with Hoppe's powder solvent but I used a different copper solvent on each rifle. Then finished with a patch of oil down each barrel. The next day I ran a dry patch through each bore to check the results. Here were my findings. The Remington bore cleaner produced a green patch. It was as if the barrel hadn't been cleaned at all! I through the remainder away. Hoppe's copper solvent had a bit of green on the patch, but not as much as the Remington bore cleaner. CR10 was pretty good, the patch had just a little green. Shooters Choice was the cleanest, but it did have a slight amount of green. I re-cleaned each bore with Shooters Choice and the next day all the patches were clean, well except for the one I cleaned with the Remington. It still had the slightest amount of green. Remington does say their bore cleaner removes copper, No way as far as I'm concerned. I haven't tried any of the foam cleaners as I'm happy with the Hoppe's powder solvent & Shooter Choice copper cleaner. The last patch that goes through the bore is with gun oil.

Try this experiment yourself, the day after you've cleaned your guns run a dry patch through it and see what happens. The results may surprise you.


----------



## HayCreek (Oct 14, 2011)

I use KG-12. No ammonia, won't harm barrels and keeps eating copper after Butch's quits.


----------



## spitfire_er (Jan 23, 2010)

Wipe-out gets my copper out all of the time, When I'm in a rush, it's Butches followed by wipe-out. I don't know how you guys think the foam is messy, plug the chamber with a small chunck of towel, or cloth, stick the nozzle on the muzzle, and quick one second squirt and a second quick half second, then hold it on the barrel for another 5 seconds or so to ensure it gets all the way in there, and pull off. wipe the little bit of blow out away, and your set. The nozzle is plastic, so it's not going to harm your muzzle.

Works great for me anyways......

One thing to remember, different bullets do not copper foul barrels equally!


----------

